# Disney fans, check this out!



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1906578

Coincidence? I think not...


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

That was pretty cool.

Lara Amber


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kind of odd.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone had way too much time on their hands!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That was interesting. I guess they figured they had a stuff that worked so they'd stick with it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Someone had way too much time on their hands!


for sure, but it was fun
Sylvia


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Very neat.....I showed the whole family.  They loved it


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kewl


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!  Waaay cool!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Way too funny!!!!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW, that was great! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Loved it! That is wild!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

That was so cool!  thanks for posting!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I show it to my daughters, 18 & 16. We all love Disney movies. 18 yrs old said "I feel cheated. They are reusing the scene..."


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

wow would have never caught that


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow... that's pretty nuts.  I always wondered why I always loved The Jungle Book and Robin Hood!  Okay, maybe I didn't wonder that, but still... I wonder how many other frames of animation they reused in the older movies.  It makes sense that they would, the way they had to animate them back then.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I never noticed that before, that's crazy!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice.  I guess they wanted to keep costs down and didn't feel like inventing new dance steps for their characters


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very interesting... but even more interesting is how I never noticed or recognized the fact of the similarities in all those movies. Although the bears from Jungle Book and Robin Hood I knew were the same!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Nice. I guess they wanted to keep costs down and didn't feel like inventing new dance steps for their characters


My husband works in animation and says this is a fairly common practice in the industry to keep costs down. It's also a way to save time -- when a studio releases a movie year, after year, those production schedules get quite hectic. A project my husband just finished used a lot of this (especially in the short that will be released when the DVD comes out later this year).


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I figured it had to do with saving time and/or money.  I think it's kind of neat.  

Besides, Disney is allowed to copy its own movies; It's only an issue if Disney starts copying other movies.  LOL


----------

